# sd_espeak blockiert Soundausgabe

## l3u

Hallo allerseits!

Immer wieder passiert es mir, dass der Sound nicht geht (merke ich vornehmlich während der Benutzung von Falkon und Websites mit Videos).

Der Schuldige ist ein Programm namens sd_espeak:

```
$ fuser -v /dev/snd/*

                     BEN.        PID ZUGR.  BEFEHL

/dev/snd/controlC0:  tobias     2625 F.... kded5

                     tobias     2690 F.... kmix

                     tobias     2707 F.... pulseaudio

/dev/snd/controlC1:  tobias     2625 F.... kded5

                     tobias     2690 F.... kmix

                     tobias     2707 F.... pulseaudio

/dev/snd/pcmC1D0p:   tobias     4355 F...m sd_espeak
```

Das gehört zu app-accessibility/speech-dispatcher, was wiederum von dev-qt/qtspeech gezogen wird, was seinerseits von kde-apps/kdepim-runtime, kde-apps/kpimtextedit und ein paar anderen gezogen wird.

Was ist das denn für Kram? Und wer startet das? Und wieso?! Und warum blockiert es mir meine Soundausgabe?! Ich hab mir bisher von meinem Desktop noch nie was vorlesen lassen …

----------

## firefly

Hatte das gleiche Problem.

Mit folgendem shell aufruf wird eine config datei für den dispatcher erstellt, welche autospawn verhindert:

```
mkdir -p ~/.config/speech-dispatcher && echo "DisableAutoSpawn" >> ~/.config/speech-dispatcher/speechd.conf
```

Quelle: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=222567

----------

## l3u

Alles klar, vielen Dank! Wird ausprobiert :-) Sollte man vielleicht generell per USE-Flag rausschmeißen können sollen, wenn man kein Text-to-Speech haben will …

----------

